# 1969 GTO 2dr.htp roffline weather strip channel availability



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

So quick question guys...

is the roofline weatherstrip channel available as a repop.

my '69 is undergoing a full restoration and my weatherstrip channels are dinged up, is it worth trying to straighten and reuse them?

i see they are available for a chevelle... different im guessing? will they work?

thanks guys.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

chevelle vertical wind shield channel is the same
the top is the same except by the back end by the 1/4 panel
see the little wrinkle in your at the rear end .... that wrinkle is 
different on the pontiac
69-72 are the same in our pontiacs
I have a spare set but the window blow in tabs are bad ...


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> chevelle vertical wind shield channel is the same
> the top is the same except by the back end by the 1/4 panel
> see the little wrinkle in your at the rear end .... that wrinkle is
> different on the pontiac
> ...


That's fine, the piece I am looking for is the vertical weather strip channel on the driver side of a 1969 Pontiac GTO a body two-door hardtop. I am not sure if we are talking about the same trim, I am talking about the weather strip channel that holds the weather strip that your window seals against


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome back !
yes we are
but first you mentioned roof line
now
your saying vertical ....
the vertical does interchange with the chevelle 69-72 ,69-72 cutlass 69-72grand prix 69-72 skylark and 70-72 monte elcamino and 4 door are different as is convert


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

Okay great sorry for any confusion, do you have any nice pieces of vertical weatherstrip channel? Driver side.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

one of these ???


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

do you have the corner ?


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

That's the piece, I do have the corner piece.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

2o6 4six5 9165
Scott till 10 pm pacific


----------

